# Hooking my phone up to the hi-fi with a Bluetooth wireless music receiver



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone using these? I'd like to be able to stream my music from my S2 handset to my home hi-fi and this looks like the sort of thing I should be going for:






Belkin Bluetooth Music Receiver - £19.49
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-F8Z492cw-Bluetooth-Music-Receiver/dp/B0037LHUSE

Nokia's new one looks well funnnn-keee and is future proofed with NFC but costs £30:





http://europe.nokia.com/find-produc...ment/home-audio/nokia-wireless-music-receiver

Thoughts?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

My main concern would be about range, and power consumption. I'm not sure how much power NFC consumes but isn't it mainly designed for things like Google Wallet - i.e. short blasts of information rather than long album playing sessions. I'm just speculating though. Is the range better, or worse than blutooth?

I'm guessing either is fine though. The only thing I'm aware of from DJing when I often have a blutooth mouse, and a blutooth keyboard hooked up to my laptop. When I hook up my phone, it can cause a lag on both, possibly something to do with too much data trying to be sent/recieved, or conflicting channels. So be wary of any other blutooth devices also running - which may have an effect on audio which I gather takes up a lot of data.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll only be sending the signal from my bed to the hi-fi 12 feet away, and the phone will be plugged in so power's not a problem. I've no need for NFC now so I probably won't get the Nokia one.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

NFC is going to be very big though (Nokia and Google puring plenty of $$$ into it), I wonder if blutooth may start to be phased out in the coming years - won't affect your S2, but may be a consideration if future phones start favoring NFC over blutooth for wireless coms (again, speculation).


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's the daft video for the Nokia receiver.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> NFC is going to be very big though (Nokia and Google puring plenty of $$$ into it), I wonder if blutooth may start to be phased out in the coming years - won't affect your S2, but may be a consideration if future phones start favoring NFC over blutooth for wireless coms (again, speculation).



NFC means oyster card-level communications. Identification and basic exchange of data. Bluetooth is much higher power and complexity and will hang around for a while.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

They really need to employ a more hip ad agency.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> NFC means oyster card-level communications. Identification and basic exchange of data. Bluetooth is much higher power and complexity and will hang around for a while.


But look at the way the dude slams his phone down on the receiver. Well 2012!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not even _touching_ that video


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Thoughts?



Just use a cable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> NFC means oyster card-level communications. Identification and basic exchange of data. Bluetooth is much higher power and complexity and will hang around for a while.



Possibly NFC will be much kinder on battery consumption then if you're not plugged into a power source?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Possibly NFC will be much kinder on battery consumption then if you're not plugged into a power source?


For identification and transfer of _very _simple data, yes. We're talking a byte or 10. "Hello my name is android phone 02ED815F. Here is my Bluetooth address." - It's not a technology for transfer of user data.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Just use a cable.


That's a bad idea on two counts.
1. I don't want a long cable stretching around my room
2. I don't want to keep plugging things in and out of my phone.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> For identification and transfer of _very _simple data, yes. We're talking a byte or 10. "Hello my name is android phone 02ED815F. Here is my Bluetooth address." - It's not a technology for transfer of user data.



So what you're saying is, it should make no difference?

If so, then the only thing I'd be interested to know is the range comparison and if one technology is better than the other for walking around the room with the phone in your pocket or not.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'm not even _touching_ that video


You'll only want to start slapping your phone down too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

editor said:


> That's a bad idea on two counts.
> 1. I don't want a long cable stretching around my room
> 2. I don't want to keep plugging things in and out of my phone.



You're likely to get better sound quality. Personally I just leave on top of/next to what I'm playing it off. It's a lot cheaper as well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> You're likely to get better sound quality



Provided you use a quality cable


----------



## TopCat (Jan 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Provided you use a quality cable


hohoho


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> You're likely to get better sound quality.


Possibly, but I'm happy to forgo that if it saves me having to mess around with metres of cable and having to keep plugging in leads.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 7, 2012)

You just know editor is itching to recreate that Nokia ad in his bedroom.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> You just know editor is itching to recreate that Nokia ad in his bedroom.


I'd have to change my phone for the impressive slamdown to take place.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got a dongle that I used about 2 or 3 years ago to plug headphones into so i didnt have wires..... the dongle hung round my neck.

They're not bad, piece of piss to set up, but in the end It was just but sound with a wire. The dongle is now part of my portable PA so i dont have to leave my phone with the speaker, and it keeps on playing as long as im nearby....

I've got a bluetooth stereo in my car....... tbh they're much of a muchness, as long as your phone supports ad2p and you fancy giving it a bash why not, its only £20 anyway.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

I got the Nokia receiver and love it so much I reckon it's worth a thread of its own:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ile-up-to-your-hi-fi-and-sounds-great.287173/


----------

